# Problema con Eagle.



## JNS (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola a todos, necesito hacer un plano en Eagle de la cara de soldadura de un circuito, pero no se como hacer para que muestre el recuadro o marco y el cajetín del plano. Si excojo un "frame", cuando le doy a visualizar la cara de soldadura desaparece y no puedo cambiarlo de cara. Les desearía cualquier tipo de sugerencia, ya que es para mi proyecto final de carrera y lo único que me queda es imprimir los planos. Gracias.


----------



## dilosi (Jun 4, 2007)

Yo tambien tengo un problema, y es que estoy intentando sacar un generador de frecuencia, como el VSIN de OrCAD


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 11, 2007)

Tene en cuentra que siemrpe que pongas imprimir en EAGLE te va a imprimir lo que tenga en pantalla, asi que abri la ventana de display layers y anda probando ocn cuales te queda como queres... mucha suerte...


----------

